# 110 Gallon African Cichlid



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is my version of an African Cichlid tank

It is home to
a pair of Kitumba Gibberosa, 
a male Mpimbwe Gibberosa, 
a group of five Crytocara Moorii
and
an Albino Bristlenose Pleco


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Looks awesome. Great to see you back into African's


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Looks nice, I like your lighting not to bright but enough to make the colours pop.


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Wow, that looks awesome! Love the less-is-more look.


----------

